# My lawn is turning yellow. Please help.



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to all this. I'm a first time homeowner and put sod down last august. Everything went well but this summer and now fall I've been noticing that the lawn is turning yellow. I thought it was a water issue so I started watering is more but it's been a wet few weeks and it's still dying. My neighbour doesn't do anything to the lawn showing, I included it in the picture and it's so lush.

Looking for advice. Much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Bikethrow (May 3, 2021)

Have you done any fertilizing? How much were you watering? Any info you can give will help. Looks hungry to me though. .50lbs per 1000sq feet of Nitrogen should help. Grab some Scott's Green Max. The iron will help also. My 2 cents.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Can you give us a little more info and possible some close-ups of the grass blades? When did you fertilize last? Has it been really dry/wet? When you say you started watering more how often (days) and water output measured in inches? When did you start watering more often?


----------



## viper00085 (Aug 1, 2021)

being pretty wide spread, could be hungry as mentioned above. Also are some of the worst brown spots/blades still rooted well (pull test)? Kinda at tale end of Summer/fall, could be grub eating season as well. My fungi, fert and water game was tight but sure as you know what, grubs got me causing some splotchy brown patches starting around Sept till now that nothing was resolving. Got them covered now and into the future from a couple of insecticide angles


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

They key is to get a soil test to find out your micronutrients and macronutrients. Your pH level could be either Acidic or too much Alkaline.

For now, I say try feeding your lawn with nitrogen and iron. A great product that has given me great results is the 16-0-0 Yard Mastery. It has certainly given me that blue-green look to my grass. 6% iron.

https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/16-0-0-double-dark-with-6-iron-and-bio-nite%E2%84%A2

3lbs/1000 is the recommended amount. I would then grab a bag of ironite and go 3lbs/1000 as well.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ironite-15-lbs-Mineral-Supplement-1-0-1-100532501/205561089?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_002_FERTILIZERS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_002_FERTILIZERS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000064087486-58700005695909825-92700051963344737&gclid=CjwKCAjw_L6LBhBbEiwA4c46utcj6sd1AQSPReRXDaYWEohEOe9KhEmIV1bB6w7HD1c8M4PnFM0HMRoCmekQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Water in heavy for at least 48 hours. Possibly go .5" and you should see a big green up effect within 7-10 days. They key is the watering schedule.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Yard Mastery products are not available in Canada. Neither is Ironite.

Also, you don't NEED to get a soil test. It could help but isn't a necessity.

Some great questions were asked above. Your answers may help shed some light.

I'd normally say it looks like it needs water, but you've had quite a bit in he last few weeks. It also doesn't explain why your neighbour's lawn is green, if he does nothing to it.

Your lawn should be green this time of year even with zero input.

Are you in Toronto are the GTA?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Harts said:


> Yard Mastery products are not available in Canada. Neither is Ironite.
> 
> Also, you don't NEED to get a soil test. It could help but isn't a necessity.
> 
> ...


I see your point, however he might be dealing a soil deficiency as he doesn't know it. He needs values to correct his short term issue. Although adding nitrogen and iron are safe recommendations. Even adding Milorganite to his lawn would help his situation, but based on his climate and being fall of the year he needs something to react quicker.


----------



## SEWILAWN1 (Oct 20, 2021)

I've seen stress sod do that as it starts to get late in the season - basically going dormant early.

You can have soil deficiencies from one lot to the next. Soil test is highly recommended.

I had a severe calcium deficiency on my last lot.

Good luck! Sod can sometimes take a couple years to really look good even they it looks great the first year!


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

So true sewilawn1. A soil test provides a snapshot of the nutrients that are lacking or need to be cut back. My next soil test will be spring. Once a year is plenty for me.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

We can agree to disagree. Soil tests can be helpful. But they aren't an absolute necessity.

If the OP wants to get one, I'm all for it.

Also Milorganite isn't available in Canada either. Even if it were, this isn't the time of year to be applying it.

You could have a grub issue. They can cause issues this late in the fall.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

creediddy2021 said:


> They key is to get a soil test to find out your micronutrients and macronutrients. Your pH level could be either Acidic or too much Alkaline.
> 
> For now, I say try feeding your lawn with nitrogen and iron. A great product that has given me great results is the 16-0-0 Yard Mastery. It has certainly given me that blue-green look to my grass. 6% iron.
> 
> ...


That Yard mastery product contains iron oxide which is not likely to be available to the plant. In fact that bag is essentially very expensive Urea, nobody should buy that product.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

kdn said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > They key is to get a soil test to find out your micronutrients and macronutrients. Your pH level could be either Acidic or too much Alkaline.
> ...


As soon as I put it down I noticed a green up within a week. My lawn doesn't require frequent mowing and growth as I don't need to push Urea. There are plenty of people that have bought Yard Mastery products and by the way they are sponsor. They must be doing something right.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Can't comment on the value of YM products as I've never used them.

But they're a sponsor because they pay money. Not because they're a great product.

Let's let the OP answers the questions above and see if we can help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

creediddy2021 said:


> As soon as I put it down I noticed a green up within a week. My lawn doesn't require frequent mowing and growth as I don't need to push Urea. There are plenty of people that have bought Yard Mastery products and by the way they are sponsor. They must be doing something right.


They do a good marketing campaign.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SEWILAWN1 said:


> I had a severe calcium deficiency on my last lot.


Severe calcium deficiency? Can you explain the turf effect of severe calcium deficiency?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Buco1 you can't compare your new sod to other lawns. Sod is an instant lawn, but it only has ~2in of soil/roots. It won't handle drought stress as good as an established lawn.

I would check proper irrigation and ensure you are feeding this lawn right now with nitrogen.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Am I reading correctly that the sod was installed in Aug 2020? If so it should be more or less established..


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah, that was my understanding too. Sod is a year old.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as I put it down I noticed a green up within a week. My lawn doesn't require frequent mowing and growth as I don't need to push Urea. There are plenty of people that have bought Yard Mastery products and by the way they are sponsor. They must be doing something right.
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :nod:


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everybody.

Sorry for the late reply, been busy with work.

I applied a 16/16/16 fertilizer early this week. It's what the place where I bought my sod said to do for maintenance.

Should I add Scott's green mix on top of this?

I will post more detailed pictures.

Would a nursery do soil samples?

I do live in Toronto


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

At what rate did you apply the 16-16-16?


----------



## Bman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Did the triple 16 you applied have any impact on the grass?


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone.

Here is a closeup of the grass.

I applied to fertilizer at the rate shown. No impact as of yet


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you all.


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone. An update.

I fertilized my lawn with a triple 16, I called the sod place and that's what they told me to do. I applied 2x's over 2 weeks.

It still seems to be turning yellow still.

Any advice? I never put the Scott's lawn food on. Can I still do that now that I fertilized? I fertilized a month ago.

Here is a recent photo


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

My lawn is to the right.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Not knowing how much was applied, that is not a slow release fertilizer, and likely burnt the lawn. It has to be watered in. The edges are green where likely less fertilizer was applied, and browner in the middle. It will recover next year. I wouldn't do anything else to it this late in the season. Except water maybe.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

How cold is it there?


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

macattack said:


> Not knowing how much was applied, that is not a slow release fertilizer, and likely burnt the lawn. It has to be watered in. The edges are green where likely less fertilizer was applied, and browner in the middle. It will recover next year. I wouldn't do anything else to it this late in the season. Except water maybe.


Hi macattack. Thank you for replying. Should I water, it's around freezing here everyday now at night and 3-4c during the day.


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

bernstem said:


> How cold is it there?


Around 0c at night and 3-4c during the day


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't think you should do anything at this point. Whether it was the cause of the initial yellowing or not, the lawn is going dormant now. You will find out in the spring how it recovers.


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

What's with the green square patch in the corner of the lawn? Was something covering that spot?


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

jimmythegreek said:


> What's with the green square patch in the corner of the lawn? Was something covering that spot?


Hello. That green spot is where the city replaced the water valve, they put new sod on that.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Buco1 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, been busy with work.
> 
> ...


1. What type of grass was this sod?
2. What was the soil like that you put the sod on top of.
3. Did you do any thing to the sod other than water after you laid it down.

If the sod is young and it was not taken well care of it could have very shallow roots
If the soil under it was poor to begin with , longer time for root growth.
Parts of my yard drain so well its tough to keep up with the water in the hot dry months.

Take your time , figure out what sod type you planted and go from there.

I had a rough go around with my lawn this year. Took all summer to correct some issues. Looks 100% better now.
Few things to do while your doing a little research

1. Raise your mower blade cut height. I measured my ground to blade height and brought it up to just over 3.5" . My lawn looked better after 2 mowings at this level.
2. Make sure your getting enough water
3. Soil sample, not needed but very helpful. Use your local collage extension if you can. Mine just reopened late summer after being closed down because of covid.
Heres some pics of my lawn the order is not correct but its easy to see the difference. I have more work to do next spring.


----------



## Buco1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi. Looks great and thanks for the advice.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Buco1 said:


> My lawn is to the right.


See that one green patch,
What is that…. If thats grass duplicate what is there? 
Your lawn might be so stressed the feeding could take a while to show


----------

